# Installation BluetoothSoftware (Fehler beim Lesen von Datei)



## besi (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Bluetoothdongle von D-link (DBT-120) da ich keine CD mehr für das Teil habe, hab ich mir den Treiber von der D-Linkseite runterladen.

Ich habe das Zip entpackt und wollte dann die Installation starten (dbt120_driver_14210.exe Version 1.4.2 Build 10 - Bluetooth-Stack "Widcomm") es öffnet sich ein Installation's-Wizard doch nach etwa 3 mal weiter klicken kommt eine Meldung:

Fehlerl beim Lesen von Datei:
T:\bluetooth\Drivers\BTW.msi Überprüfen Sie, ob die Datei existiert und ob Sie darauf zugreifen können.

Die Datei BTW.msi befindet sich aber in dem Ordner und ist auch nicht schreibgeschützt. Darauf habe ich mir eine andere Version des Treibers runtergeladen und die installation nochmals neu gestartet und es kam genau die Selbe fehlermeldung.

Als ich den Bluetooth-Stack von als EXE runtergeladen und installiert habe ging die Installation ohne Probleme doch dann musste ich ein File angeben namens "license.dat". Ich habe dann den Pfad dieses Files angegeben doch das hat er dann nicht geschluckt.

Ich habe stundenlang "herumgepröbelt" und bin einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen. Darum wäre ich sehr froh über Tipps!

Besten Dank! 

Besi


----------

